# Calcium Powder for mantids?



## Reyes (Jan 22, 2021)

Hi, I currently have a Rhombidera Valida, can I add calcium powder to the roaches it will eat?


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 22, 2021)

Don’t. Just don’t. It will not benefit them in any way and may poison them.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 22, 2021)

Roaches eat anything, not sire of what effects it will have on their hosts. Better to err on the caution side.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 22, 2021)

I roaches are all in calcium though!


----------



## Reyes (Jan 22, 2021)

What should I do?


----------



## Reyes (Jan 22, 2021)

Do I buy new roaches?


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 22, 2021)

Why would you put them all into calcium powder before knowing if it is safe or not!? Yes but new ones!


----------



## Reyes (Jan 22, 2021)

Ok! My mantis only ate one I guess it's ok.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 22, 2021)

...you still have it one even though we said it’s not ok? Dude, symptoms won’t come on right away. Don’t expect help from me if the mantis starts vomiting.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 23, 2021)

I mean't I fed one roaches before making this post. I breeder I got the mantid from says it's alright.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 23, 2021)

Reyes said:


> I mean't I fed one roaches before making this post. I breeder I got the mantid from says it's alright.


Who did you receive it from. Why even ask if you did it already?


----------



## Reyes (Jan 23, 2021)

Because I heard they don't always tell the truth. The suppler is US Mantis.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 23, 2021)

Reyes said:


> Because I heard they don't always tell the truth. The suppler is US Mantis.


Don’t listen to him. He’s a scammer and an altogether not a person to listen to.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 23, 2021)

They scam???????


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 23, 2021)

Reyes said:


> They scam???????


Big time.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 23, 2021)

I never knew that! I even wanted to buy a ghost mantis from them! But I don't understand how they scam!


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 23, 2021)

They take money and don’t send a mantis


----------



## Reyes (Jan 23, 2021)

Really? What are some good sites then?


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 23, 2021)

Reyes said:


> Really? What are some good sites then?


MantidKingdom, mantiszoo, and panterra pets are the best I know of.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 23, 2021)

Ok, got it thanks!


----------



## Reyes (Jan 23, 2021)

What the heck? Mantid kingdom is selling Idolomantis diabolica for 20 bucks!!!!!!!


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 23, 2021)

Reyes said:


> What the heck? Mantid kingdom is selling Idolomantis diabolica for 20 bucks!!!!!!!


Do NOT get some. You shouldn’t get some until you have much more experience. I have some and they are idiots when it comes to eating.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 23, 2021)

No, I just purchased a ghost mantid with lot’s of new baby Dubai roaches.


----------

